# Jeffery Weeks



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Yesterday Jeffery Weeks past-away at the age of 42. Those that knew Jeff knew he loved his family and loved fishing and writing about it. Please pray for this family. He will be missed.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Didn't know him personally but he gained my respect through his writing and shared love for the sport we on Pier and Surf share.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Sad to hear. He offered a lot of good info on this board. Condolances to his family.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

There's a thread already started on this in the Lounge last night...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Was wondering why he quit posting on here. Sick maybe? I dunno,rip Jeffrey and hope your family finds strength through The Lord.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers to his family. My God at 42 he was just hitting his prime. Will miss his inputs and advice, a truly good man. God Bless.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

RIP Jeffery


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

holy hell.....had no idea Hop. Just saw his site updated a couple days ago. Thanks for letting us know, I really hate to hear that.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Really bad news*

Sorry to hear about this. I got his book for Christmas last year and it is really well done. I also enjoyed his blog. Condolences to his family. He will be missed.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this! Here is an article I found on him. We fish Sunset Beach a lot and I am sorry that I was never fortunate enough to run into him!
http://www.brunswickbeacon.com/content/weeks’-passion-fishing-endeared-him-many

Here is his blog. A great source for NC fishing education.
http://www.saltyweeks.com/


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

He was a great writer and good person


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Obituary: http://www.cromartiemillerandlee.com/obituaries/tribute.html?url=http://stei-23859.tributes.com/show/Jeffery-Roy-Weeks-94734012


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear it. Gave good solid advice for anyone starting out fishing SE NC, a real asset and someone who obviously loved fishing for whatever, whenever.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Fished with him at the bridge at Sunset Beach one summer. Always willing to share fishing tips.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Went to the funeral this afternoon. Cause of death still undetermined. Awaiting autopsy results


----------



## b2thewall (Feb 22, 2010)

Damn. I learned a lot from reading his articles. He seemed like one of the good ones.


----------



## btemd52 (Nov 17, 2012)

I didn't know Jeffrey personally. Have plenty of very pleasant memories of his posts on another forum. My prayers go out to his family.


----------

